# Certified copies for ACS skill assessment



## Relav (Jul 18, 2018)

Dear Friends,

I'm currently planning to apply for skill assessment for ACS. I'm a software engineer from India currently working in Kuwait.

My questions are:
1. ACS needs certified documents to be uploaded. Can you please confirm who can certify these documents? There are my public documents such as Passport ,CV, Degree certificates, transcripts etc., Should I get these certified from Indian embassy here in Kuwait . And these are my work related documents (referral letters on company letterhead,experience letter,relieving letter, payslips) which were issued in India , , do these also need to be certified by Indian Embassy or a registered lawyer is sufficient?

2. Do all these documents need to be notarized OR a true copy stamp is enough?

3. ACS skill assessment guidelines mention "Documents Certified Outside Australia can be certified by an equivalent authority within the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification of documents outside Australia. "Does this mean that I have to get true copy certified stamp from Australian embassy here in Kuwait?

Any help is appreciated.Thanks


----------



## neo-the-one (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi

As per the ACS Guide

Certification can be authorised within Australia by:
• a registered migration agent - a justice of the peace or a bail justice
• an Australian lawyer - a member of the police force - a public notary
• a sheriff or a deputy sheriff - a councillor of a municipality
• a senior officer of a council - a medical practitioner
• a dentist - a veterinary practitioner - a pharmacist
• a principal in the teaching service - a minister of religion authorised to celebrate marriages
• a member or former member of either House of the Parliament of the Commonwealth 

Outside Australia as well one of the above can certify your documents. For example, in India, a notary can certify the documents.

Also as per ACS Guide the certification stamp must have following information:

The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:
• The words Certified True Copy of the Original
• The signature of the certifying person
• The date signed and name of the certifying person
• Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
• Certification details must be legible on the copy 

So only a stamp saying "TRUE COPY" is not sufficient. Along with words "TRUE COPY" all the above listed information is necessary.

In the ACS Guide, see the sample Employment Reference Letter. See the stamp on it. Use it as a reference. It is not necessary that the stamp should be exactly the same.

I guess in Kuwait, Indian Embassy is the best option. But I guess it would be expensive. So you can also choose anyone from above list.

Best Regards,
neo-the-one


----------

